
Satisficing - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satisficing
======
sevensor
See also: goal programming.
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goal_programming](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Goal_programming))

Goal programming uses a linear programming formulation (amenable to fast
optimization with the Simplex method or one of its variants) to describe a
satisficing problem. The lexicographic variant is particularly powerful.

